# Thread delete button?



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

What a about a member moderated thread delete button?

If a UK-M member has posted something offensive, or the thread turns into the usual 'slagging match' , If enough people pressed the 'delete' button the thread would get deleted automatically.

This would be done like a poll so you could see how many times the button had been pressed.

Each member would only get one press.

The other thing I was thinking is a member block on a specific post.

Lets say you posted a thread and someone chimed in with something offensive!

You the poster should be able to delete their comment and block them from commenting anymore (on the same thread).

How easy and simple would that be?

You could only block someone after they had posted (in that specific thread) so as not to block someone then start a thread about them.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Maybe number of posts x5 for number of presses or something so random interesting posts don't get deleted? @FelonE journal would stay forever lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

While it's a good idea in thinking it would create the Ukm world to a dirty delete world.

As as soon as a thread starts looking like it's going the wrong way you can almost guarantee people will start screen shouting just incase it's deleted then start up and new thread with the screen shots.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

mrssalvatore said:


> While it's a good idea in thinking it would create the Ukm world to a dirty delete world.
> 
> As as soon as a thread starts looking like it's going the wrong way you can almost guarantee people will start screen shouting just incase it's deleted then start up and new thread with the screen shots.


 We all know this is only ever going to happen in the General Conversation section anyway.

Mod's could make it a rule that if anyone re-posts the same thread they get points and repeat offenders would get a ban.

I was thinking you would need say at least 30 - 50 button presses to get the thread deleted.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> Was thinking you would need say at least 50 button presses.
> 
> We all know this is only ever going to happen in the General Conversation section anyway.
> 
> Mod's could make it a rule that if anyone re-posts the same thread they get points and repeat offenders would get a ban.


 Yeah suppose that would work.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Edited top post to include this:

The other thing I was thinking is a member block on a specific post.

Lets say you posted a thread and someone chimed in with something offensive!

You the poster should be able to delete their comment and block them from commenting anymore (on the same thread).

How easy and simple would that be?

You could only block someone after they had posted (in that specific thread) so as not to block someone then start a thread about them.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Sparkey said:


> The other thing I was thinking is a member block on a specific post.
> 
> Lets say you posted a thread and someone chimed in with something offensive!
> 
> ...


 I expect it would be impossible to implement. The way to try to achieve the same effect would be for users to report the post in question so that a mod could deal with it. I doubt any other option is possible short of giving everyone moderator rights, which would I'm sure would end well  .


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> I expect it would be impossible to implement. The way to try to achieve the same effect would be for users to report the post in question so that a mod could deal with it. I doubt any other option is possible short of giving everyone moderator rights, which would I'm sure would end well  .


 Just give me mod rights, I'll cut out the crap lol.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

How about just not looking at the thread.


----------

